# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Μήπως ειμαι διπολική;

## girl1988

Γνωρίζω οτι απαγορεύονται οι διαγνωσεις, απλα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιον που πιθανόν περνάει την ίδια κατάσταση με εμενα εάν παρουσιάζω τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Σιγουρα δεν θα παραλείψω να το συζήτησω και με την ψυχολόγο μου. Τα συμπτώματα μου έχουν ως εξής: αντιμετώπισα μετα απο ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο αλλα και πριν έντονα σημάδια κατάθλιψης με τάση παραίτησης απο τα παντα, αισθημα απαισιοδοξία για το μελλον, αυτοκτονικές τάσεις, έλλειψη κινήτρων και έντονη υπνηλια και κόπωση. Εδω και ενα διάστημα περιπου δυο μηνών παρακολουθώ σε εβδομαδιαία βάση ψυχολόγο και εχω δει βελτίωση στη διάθεση μου. Το θεμα ειναι (κι εδω εγγειται ο προβληματισμός μου) οτι εχει τρεις μερες που νιωθω ευφορία, δεν κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες, εχω υπερένταση, θελω να κανω διαρκώς πράγματα και σκεφτομαι πως και τι μπορω να κανω ώστε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση μου στο μελλον όσων αφορά το επαγγελματικό κομματι ( κανω πολλα σχεδια και ονειρα..). Επίσης κανω πολλες σκεψεις τη μια πισω απο την αλλη πω θα μπορούσα να βελτιώσω τη ζωη μου και με τι δημιουργικό θα μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ. Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να πρόκειται για σημάδια διπολικης διαταραχής; Κι αν ναι τι ειναι το χειρότερο που μπορει να μου συμβεί;

----------


## anxious4ever

μηπως παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγη?
σε καποιες περιπτωσεις τα αντικταθλιπτικα φερνουν υπερβολικη ευφορια σε ανθρωπους που πασχουν ηδη απο διπολικη.
γι αυτον τον λογο δινουν κ καποιον σταθεροποιητη συναισθηματος.
το εχεις πει στον γιατρο σου οτι νιωθεις ετσι?
θα πρεπε να το αναφερεις.
απο οτι ξερω αυτα ειναι συμπτωματα διπολικης...αν δηλαδη δεν θες να κοιμηθεις..κανεις πολλες σκεψεις, δεν κουραζεσαι με τιποτα κ εχεις ορεξη να ψωνιζεις πολυ, να σκεφτεσαι αδιακοπα κ συνεχομενα κ γενικα να εισαι σε μια φαση υπερδιεγερσης..
δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι διπολικη ουτε κ γιατρος..απλα σου λεω αυτα που ξερω.
καλο θα ηταν να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο σου.μονο αυτος μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## anxious4ever

α! επισης δεν μπορει αν σου συμβει κατι χειροτερο..απλα σε καποια φαση στην διπολικη θα ξαναπερασεις στην φαση της καταθλιψης..
δηλαδη καποιες μερες καταθλιψη κ καποιες αλλες μανια..
κ εναλλασονται αυτα..

----------


## girl1988

Μάλιστα.. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντης!  :Smile:  Ευχομαι να κρατήσει αρκετά η φάση αυτής της ευφορίας η οποία με γεμίζει ενέργεια και με κανει να νιωθω πολυ δημιουργική...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Μάλιστα.. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντης!  Ευχομαι να κρατήσει αρκετά η φάση αυτής της ευφορίας η οποία με γεμίζει ενέργεια και με κανει να νιωθω πολυ δημιουργική...


Καλά, μη νομίζεις πως κ η φάση της μανίας ή υπομανίας είναι κ το ό,τι καλύτερο...... εσύ μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι turbo, αλλά υπάρχουν κ συνέπειες σε αυτήν την κατάσταση........
Το καλύτερο είναι μέσω της κατάλληλης φαρμακευτικής αγωγής κ ψυχοθεραπείας να πετυχαίνεις νορμοθυμία. Κ επειδή οι τύποι, οι συννοσηρότητες κ οι υποπεριπτώσεις της διπολικής είναι πολλοί κ πολλές κ η πάθηση σοβαρή, σόρυ, αλλά πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό για αυτό. Κ άποψή μου, για ένα θέμα αυτής της βαρύτητας μην αρκεστείς σε 1 μόνο γνώμη ψυχιάτρου, αλλά ψάξτο όσο περισσότερο μπορείς.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου girl1988, αν και δεν είμαι διπολική, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου αλλά ξέρεις τι? νομίζω τείνουμε λίγο όλα πια να τα ερμηνεύουμε μέσα από το πρίσμα των ψυχικών παθήσεων και καταστάσεων, ίσως και η πολλή γνώση καμιά φορά για το αντικείμενο και όλα τα ψυχιατρικά θέματα μπορεί να σκοτίσει τον άνθρωπο! Τι θέλω να πω... Ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να μην έχεις αυτό που λες και απλά να έφτιαξε η διάθεσή σου μετά από την προσωπική σου προσπάθεια και με την ψυχολόγο και νιώθεις καλά να θέλεις να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου πάλι. Δεν βρίσκω κάτι ανησυχητικό σε αυτό, αλλά το αντίθετο! Σχέδια για κάτι επαγγελματικό, όνειρα, δραστηριότητες και ιδέες για να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου, εμένα αυτά μια χαρά, φυσιολογικά μου φαίνονται. Ίσως και η φάση αδράνειας στην οποία ήσουν καιρό να σε βάζει βέβαια τώρα σε μια υπερένταση. Προσπάθησε τα βράδια να πίνεις ένα χαλαρωτικό ρόφημα να ηρεμείς, να κοιμάσαι καλύτερα. Και κάνε τα ένα, δυο, τρία πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Από κει και πέρα βέβαια όπως λες συζήτησέ το με την ψυχολόγο που σε παρακολουθεί και γνωρίζει καλύτερα. Καλή δύναμη και όλα να σου πάνε καλά από δω και μπρος  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Γεια σου girl1988, αν και δεν είμαι διπολική, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου αλλά ξέρεις τι? νομίζω τείνουμε λίγο όλα πια να τα ερμηνεύουμε μέσα από το πρίσμα των ψυχικών παθήσεων και καταστάσεων, ίσως και η πολλή γνώση καμιά φορά για το αντικείμενο και όλα τα ψυχιατρικά θέματα μπορεί να σκοτίσει τον άνθρωπο! Τι θέλω να πω... Ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μπορεί να μην έχεις αυτό που λες και απλά να έφτιαξε η διάθεσή σου μετά από την προσωπική σου προσπάθεια και με την ψυχολόγο και νιώθεις καλά να θέλεις να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου πάλι. Δεν βρίσκω κάτι ανησυχητικό σε αυτό, αλλά το αντίθετο! Σχέδια για κάτι επαγγελματικό, όνειρα, δραστηριότητες και ιδέες για να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή σου, εμένα αυτά μια χαρά, φυσιολογικά μου φαίνονται. Ίσως και η φάση αδράνειας στην οποία ήσουν καιρό να σε βάζει βέβαια τώρα σε μια υπερένταση. Προσπάθησε τα βράδια να πίνεις ένα χαλαρωτικό ρόφημα να ηρεμείς, να κοιμάσαι καλύτερα. Και κάνε τα ένα, δυο, τρία πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Από κει και πέρα βέβαια όπως λες συζήτησέ το με την ψυχολόγο που σε παρακολουθεί και γνωρίζει καλύτερα. Καλή δύναμη και όλα να σου πάνε καλά από δω και μπρος


Εννοείται κ μακάρι να είναι όλα οκ κ να μην έχεις τίποτα, όπως λέει η Breath. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι εάν έχεις υποψίες για διπολική, είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλές να απευθυνθείς σε ψυχίατρο κ όχι σε ψυχολόγο.

----------

